# Engine Stumble



## joneill1975 (Nov 2, 2005)

My 2002 I35 has developed a new issue. When you are stopped with it in drive, the engine starts stumbling...rpms are dropping down into the 600's. It is worse when you turn the air conditioning on. I am not sure what is causing this problem. Do you think it is the belt slipping? 

Here is a picture of the engine rpm trend that I took. The trend starts off with the A/C off and you can see when the A/C turns on and how the engine stumbles become more frequent.


photo-Infiniti - Copy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## joneill1975 (Nov 2, 2005)

I have added a video on youtube. You can see the engine stumbling at 0:30, 0:37, 0:49, 1:07, 1:20, 1:30, 1:37 and 1:44. You can really see the problem at 1:37 and 1:44.


----------

